# kids golfing



## caseyr17 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello all. I am new here but have been reading the forums for a little while. 

I am just wondering at what age did you that have kids start them out golfing? Also how did you get them into it?

Thank you,

casey


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Hi Casey & welcome!

Funny you should ask. My kid got me into golfing this year.

I would put the golf channel on to make him go to sleep because if he watched anything else, he would stay up and keep watching. Golf worked for a while until he started to watch and then started asking me questions about it. He had just turned 5.

Well I knew some golf tid bits at the time, not ever playing much, just a few times and some ranges here and there and some pitch n putts. So we started watching together and ended up getting him a set I got at a garage sale. It was a little big but for $20 it was worth it. It will be his next set. I Went to the store and looked at the kids clubs and they were 8 - 10 clubs so I found him some smaller ones, 4 -6 and got them for him. Look around because some kids sets are big $$$. Saw a $250 TM set. Nice, but 4 lil clubs for that? They have cheaper sets unless you have to have X brand name, you can let your kid try golf with out it costing big bucks. Check them out on the post pics of your clubs thread. I put up some of my kids clubs.

He has fun with it. I have taken him to the range, the chipping area, the putting green. We putt on the carpet and hit a lot of plastic and foam ball around the yard and neighborhood. We have fun and he might be ready for a par 3 by the end of the summer, if not, we can always try next year. 

Dont push too hard and try not to keep helping with the swing. My boy didnt like lots of help. Keep it simple and let em have fun. He switches from the lil set to the big set and sometimes uses my clubs. He can hit my driver pretty good. He uses it more that me.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi my daughter is 8 and santa got her a set last christmas befor that she had played around with my irons and putter a bit, we have a quiet local par 3 so I have taken her down there a few times and to the range the main thing is to keep it fun. she doesn't really smash and ball but most of them go striaght and she even bets me on some of the hole which she loves to do.....


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

My Dad took me to the course as a young lad of about 8, but didn't let me play, my job was to caddy, but more important, learn the etiquette of the game. I learned where to stand, to be quiet, to rake traps, fix divots and ball marks, etc
I also learned some new words lol


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't have kids actually but I used to bring my little nephew along with me on my California golf vacation with my friends. He was 9 at that time. I hired a golf teacher for him that time since I, myself, still have lots to learn on playing golf. He had enjoyed his first lesson and made a pretty good job with that. Just don't push him too hard. Now, he is always begging me to take him along whenever I had golf sessions with some of my friends.


----------

